
Merge-sort with Transylvanian-saxon (German) folk dance - cryptozeus
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=31&v=XaqR3G_NVoo
======
dombesz
There is also quick and bubble sort with various transylvanian hungarian folk
dances.

[https://youtu.be/lyZQPjUT5B4](https://youtu.be/lyZQPjUT5B4)
[https://youtu.be/ywWBy6J5gz8](https://youtu.be/ywWBy6J5gz8)

